# another redundancy



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

guys im gutted.. was told today that in 2 weeks will have a meeting to see if i still have a job. i work in the metal industry and it has gone tits up.. sadly my pride and joy the tt will have to go aswell. insurance and service due very soon and to be honest just gotta get rid.. 
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

King TT said:


> guys im gutted.. was told today that in 2 weeks will have a meeting to see if i still have a job. i work in the metal industry and it has gone tits up.. sadly my pride and joy the tt will have to go aswell. insurance and service due very soon and to be honest just gotta get rid..
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hi Mate,

know the feeling, at least you get a meeting to tell you, I am not even sure I will get that! Hope things work out for you...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Join the club......

I work in transport and do, or should I say did, a lot for the Automotive sector.

From the raw materials, shunting steel coils around the country ( maybe delivered to you in Birmingham )
to the express delivery of J.I.T finished products throughout Europe.

I think I'm going to be looking for change in direction, I've been doing this for nearly 25 years.

Lets get the mods to start a new section, or maybe an employment agency.

Ian.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks guys for your comments. to be honest the more i think about this job has made me stale. i do need a change, prob is i get to travel the world in this job and its pays a decent salary. i havent a clue what to do and as you all know there just are not enough jobs out there.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Best of luck mate, sorry to hear it.

Dad works for Caparo who make alot of turbo chargers etc and they've laid alot of people off, taken 10% paycut and still doesn't look great.

Not the best place to be atm.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

It was announced today that our Chester site will be closing with the loss of 90 jobs and a further 40 -50 going on the site that I work on. :?


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Aircraft manufacture is the same; we have been hit hard too.
Good luck guys.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm hoping it's not going to get any worse. I work on new projects in an IT department for a financial services company... how I missed the first wave is beyond me.

Good luck all you who are out of work. Hope you get something quick.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep - all the best fellas. In a bizarre and ridiculous way I'd quite like to be made redundant as I hate my job so much. I've only been there 7 months so would get sod all as well.

I've even thought about just leaving but the reality is I need to stick it out as the jobs market is a nightmare at the moment. A few years ago in the industry I work in you could jump from job to job more or less at will but those days are over. My biggest client is Jaguar cars so maybe redundancy for me will become a reality anyway :?

Vile being uncertain in your job - there's stuff I fancy getting at the moment, only minor things like SkyHD and an iphone but I'm reluctant to sign up to contracts with the future being uncertain.

Thankfully my only debt is my mortgage and I'm single with no dependants so I'm 'lucky' in that sense. A mortgage plus loans plus credit cards plus a family to support with the threat of redundancy hanging over someone must be horrendous. Not saying anyone on this thread is loaded with debt, but you know what I mean.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well not in cars; but Personal Fitness Training has become a 'Luxury' I am currently twiddling my thumbs :?


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

good luck to everyone. i find out in less than 2 weeks. but i have started looking already and now they have told me i have lost all interest to work here. i felt like a school child last nite and this morning dying not to go to school in the morning!!


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

I am saddened to read this. I am old enough to remember all this happening in the last recession. Fingers crossed for you all and I hope you get something quick.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I have decided during the night (not sleeping too well!!) that I will be offering German tuition and translations again like I've done when I first moved to England. Surely, GCSE and A-Level students still need help achieving goood grades?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Well, I have decided during the night (not sleeping too well!!) that I will be offering German tuition and translations again like I've done when I first moved to England. Surely, GCSE and A-Level students still need help achieving goood grades?


Sounds good... there is always a market for getting people past exams!

I find out my fate tomorrow...


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have decided during the night (not sleeping too well!!) that I will be offering German tuition and translations again like I've done when I first moved to England. Surely, GCSE and A-Level students still need help achieving goood grades?
> ...


good luck!!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani,

Can't you tie the two together, get them learning whilst on the treadmill....

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have decided during the night (not sleeping too well!!) that I will be offering German tuition and translations again like I've done when I first moved to England. Surely, GCSE and A-Level students still need help achieving goood grades?
> ...


Good luck and let us know


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Dani,
> 
> Can't you tie the two together, get them learning whilst on the treadmill....
> 
> Ian.


Well, that's a fantastic thought Ian. And of course I would charge them double fees for the hour :roll:


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Jammy D, I am a teacher, if you need any help with that just pm me.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Anneymouse said:


> Jammy D, I am a teacher, if you need any help with that just pm me.


Thanks, but I think that should have been aimed at Dani...

I had thought about becoming a teacher... at least there is a little more job security!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Anneymouse said:
> 
> 
> > Jammy D, I am a teacher, if you need any help with that just pm me.
> ...


Yes, i guessed that too :wink:

And thanks Anneymouse for your kind offer, but I have taught German in the past and I am currently teaching different seminars, like Healthy Living, FreewayCER etc


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

Well folks didn't think i would be adding to this list as until 20 mins ago i thought my position in one if the mobile prviders was as secure as the CEO's but sadly after 10 years of service i now have 90 days to find a way to pay the mortgage..

nice treat for a tuesday... hope everyone else has better luck than i've had today

and i wont be selling the TT... i will find some way to keep it if its that last thing i do..

if anyone needs a tea boy.. im now very free


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

panderoo said:


> Well folks didn't think i would be adding to this list as until 20 mins ago i thought my position in one if the mobile prviders was as secure as the CEO's but sadly after 10 years of service i now have 90 days to find a way to pay the mortgage..


Sorry to hear this Panderoo :?



panderoo said:


> if anyone needs a tea boy.. im now very free


Only if you need an excellent Personal Trainer, or a Clinical Hypnotherapist, or someone who translates German-English-German. I'm all of the above


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You have many strings to you bow Dani. Sad news Panderoo hope you find some thing soon


----------



## Rich_h (Oct 17, 2008)

I work in manufacturing.
19 made redundant a few weeks ago.
Still not enough work to go round.
We are all expecting short time work to start anytime.
Keeping the TT shouldn't be a problem but there won't be any mods happening.
Unless it gets even worse :-| 
But on the bright side me and the wife and daughter are all healthy and happy.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear everyone's news. As someone who has been there recently I have an understanding of the emotions that no doubt you will be experiencing.

My only advice is too try and remain as positive as you can and remain focused on how you can turn your situation into an opportunity. I am not going to talk too much about my own situation as the last thing people need is some smart arse coming on here saying how they are doing but please take my advice as personal and fingers crossed an opportunity will present itself to you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Rich_h said:


> But on the bright side me and the wife and daughter are all healthy and happy.


That is *THE* main thing  
The rest always falls into place ,,,,, eventually


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear all this bad news.

I'm still struggling to keep my head above water. This time last year I owned 50% of a print engineering company with 8 employees and nearly £1 million a year turnover. We were finalist of "Most promising new business in Derbyshire/Nottinghamshire 2008). We had taken two hits of clients closing down on us taking us for nearly 100k but were still solvent then in May the banks got twitchy and withdrew our overdraft.

To cut a long story short, there is only 2 of us left and we owe 80k in personal guarantees and work out of someone else premises.

But hey ho, still got my health and the TT for now.

Just keep your chin up all of you


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Got a stay of execution today, as the decisions have not been finalised, but on the plus side my boss told me I make the company to much money for me to be let go, but not counting the chickens just yet!

Its really sad to hear sooo many people are in this situation, and it is all down to wasteful people in the banks... ( but thats another topic for the flame room )


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Letters have now been sent out to some those effected giving 90 days consultation, I'm assuming once you've been chosen you would get a further 3 months notice ?

I haven't received one yet but that's not to say i won't be getting one as noone in my department has received one and we know that 16 of the 60 employees will be going, the bad thing is some of these are directley related to a project I'm curently working on so in a way I'm making myself redundant if I'm chosen :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Letters have now been sent out to some those effected giving 90 days consultation, I'm assuming once you've been chosen you would get a further 3 months notice ?
> 
> I haven't received one yet but that's not to say i won't be getting one as noone in my department has received one and we know that 16 of the 60 employees will be going, the bad thing is some of these are directley related to a project I'm curently working on so in a way I'm making myself redundant if I'm chosen :?


Keeping my fingers x-ed for you and everyone esle on here!!!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Our company has gone through 2 rounds of voluntary then one round of compulsory redundancies since October. I was actually turned down for voluntary in October (a good thing looking back) and I have been lucky with the other rounds.

However, we got a global wide mail last week to say we'd be getting a pay cut (not sure how much at the moment, but its between 2.5% and 15%). Was telling a mate how angry/peed off I was about it. Then, an hour later he got back to me to tell me he'd been made redundant - totally out of the blue.

Put my issue in perspective to be honest.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

panderoo said:


> Well folks didn't think i would be adding to this list as until 20 mins ago i thought my position in one if the mobile prviders was as secure as the CEO's but sadly after 10 years of service i now have 90 days to find a way to pay the mortgage..
> 
> nice treat for a tuesday... hope everyone else has better luck than i've had today
> 
> ...


Were you at Vodafone in Newark?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

This thread breaks my heart :-( I hope you all move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

A bad time for many ahead, it seems...

I've been gainfully employed in IT for a long time, but this ceased at the end of 2008.

With many IT departments canning projects planned for 2009, work that I was 'promised' has gradually faded, and nothing has (yet) come of it. Regarding my 'day job', I am still confident and hopeful that I will be back working again (at least part-time, or in dribs and drabs) shortly. I am very skilled at what I do, but it is a very niche market unfortunately.

Looking on the bright side, I have been able to spend a lot of time over the last couple of months working with Lisa, and helping to stimulate growth and expansion for her business. Although a self-confessed IT geek, I do have skills in other areas, but they were a little rusty... :wink:

I now have a full-time 'job' as Franchise Director, and am working hard to take the excellent brand and superb reputation she has built over the last 3 years, and be able to package that up into something which will replicate properly, and offer an excellent opportunity to others.

We had talked about doing this for the last 6-8 months, and she had made a start herself, but it was far too much for her to manage on her own. Losing my 'comfortable' job, which I'd had for almost 5 years, made me reflect on things quite a lot. I am now working harder than I ever have, and am determined to make it a huge success.

So... to all out there feeling nervous or anxious because your job is threatened, or panicing because you have already been made redundant... Stop. Look around. Try not to worry. It can be an excellent time to change direction, find another opportunity, or re-evaluate what you actually want to do. Set yourself some realistic goals and targets, and work towards them, but don't despair!

I'm now very much in control of what happens to me, and it is driving me on much harder than when I was working for a corporation. Franchising, in general, seems to be getting more and more popular, and franchised businesses are bucking the trend of closure, bankruptcy and negative sales growth - so if there's something you want to do, and still have something to invest, then it is a very real option.

I don't say this to 'flog' the opportunity that I am working with. For those of you that know Lisa, you'll know what she does, and understand that it wouldn't naturally appeal to most 18-35 year old petrolheads, which I presume is still the main demographic of this forum... but having done a lot of background reading into various aspects of franchising, the concept (in general) makes a lot of sense, and certainly can give someone a different choice.

Stay positive, and I hope things turn around for some of you soon.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

yep was told today 95% chance of me being made redundant. oh well thats life. i work in metals and the industry has dried up. i run the middle east sales office. all projects over there are on hold and dubai is in a real bad situation. always thought after 6 months i would work in mid east for a year or so but all my plans have just been thrown out the window.
insurance is up in may on the tt and to be honest dunno if i can pay out £700 or so to cover it. it will have to go sadly, but will try and keep it as long as i can.
i think i just gotta stay positive. put my cv on monster and so far had one call. last time i put my cv on i had loads of interest. just gotta keep the faith lads!!!!


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Can you not pay your insurance monthly? I do that and don't feel the sting at all.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> A bad time for many ahead, it seems...
> 
> I've been gainfully employed in IT for a long time, but this ceased at the end of 2008.
> 
> ...


Well said...I took the plunge a year ago buying a franchise after becoming pee'd off working in the motor trade and seeing the signs that the downturn was approaching.Im now have my own lawn treatment company while im sure will be affected by the recession growth is still steady and with the better weather im expecting good things this year.

Derek


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

alexasTT said:


> Well said...I took the plunge a year ago buying a franchise after becoming pee'd off working in the motor trade and seeing the signs that the downturn was approaching.Im now have my own lawn treatment company while im sure will be affected by the recession growth is still steady and with the better weather im expecting good things this year.
> 
> Derek


At the risk of injecting some humour into a sobering and rather sombre thread, are you raking it in, Derek?


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

jampott said:


> alexasTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well said...I took the plunge a year ago buying a franchise after becoming pee'd off working in the motor trade and seeing the signs that the downturn was approaching.Im now have my own lawn treatment company while im sure will be affected by the recession growth is still steady and with the better weather im expecting good things this year.
> ...


But they do say the grass isn't always greener on the other side!!


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

ag said:


> panderoo said:
> 
> 
> > Well folks didn't think i would be adding to this list as until 20 mins ago i thought my position in one if the mobile prviders was as secure as the CEO's but sadly after 10 years of service i now have 90 days to find a way to pay the mortgage..
> ...


yes ag...

been there since it was Project Telecom ...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

jampott said:


> alexasTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well said...I took the plunge a year ago buying a franchise after becoming pee'd off working in the motor trade and seeing the signs that the downturn was approaching.Im now have my own lawn treatment company while im sure will be affected by the recession growth is still steady and with the better weather im expecting good things this year.
> ...


Just remember 'You reap what you sow'


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

i like the bit about growth. Well now the warmer weather is here you should have some more, Growth that is . On a more somber note hope things get better for all


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> alexasTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well said...I took the plunge a year ago buying a franchise after becoming pee'd off working in the motor trade and seeing the signs that the downturn was approaching.Im now have my own lawn treatment company while im sure will be affected by the recession growth is still steady and with the better weather im expecting good things this year.
> ...


Heard them all before :roll:  Answering your question ..No posted a small loss first year on a less than minimum wage salary,expected that so fairly happy so far. Hopefully there is a chance to expand this year but going to wait a few months before i look into that.Franchising has been good for me so far with really good support from the head office as previously said by others good luck to everybody in what they decide to do.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

We are now being asked to take a 5% pay cut. And then redundancies to follow, is the normal pattern.

That's my hand up in the air waving wildly. Meee! Meee! Pick Meee.

if it comes, I see it as a time to reflect and spend some time with family at home and on boat, get more fitness back, tinker with house etc. it's been a few years of massive change for me and, I will happily sit out rest of 2009 if it comes my way. Then approach 2010 all fresh and sparkling. :wink:

....delaying plans for that new car. But watching residuals tumble.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

At the risk of injecting some humour into a sobering and rather sombre thread, are you raking it in, Derek? [/quote]

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, it is good if anyone can sit this 'thing' out and, potentially, come out stronger.

I am in the lucky position to have a few pennies in the savings account, so even though I'm wondering when on earth the next client will book in with me, I am still able to carry on with a 'normal' life but down scaled as I don't know how long my savings need to last! My savings are really my pension so I need to dig into them as little as I can ,,,,,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, it is good if anyone can sit this 'thing' out and, potentially, come out stronger.

I am in the lucky position to have a few pennies in the savings account, so even though I'm wondering when on earth the next client will book in with me, I am still able to carry on with a 'normal' life but down scaled as I don't know how long my savings need to last! My savings are really my pension so I ought to dig into them as little as I can ,,,,,


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

If you get really stuck, and you have a spare room, you could consider getting a lodger. If you go to www.gumtree.co.uk you will see the nearest city to yourself, and advertise. A double room brings in at least £250. Don't get a student though, they are home too often using electricity and heating!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Feel very sorry for people and 'there but for the grace of God' and all that.

I am considering myself lucky at the current time that I have work booked in and am managing to keep my head above water, who knows what is around the corner - but right now I am just keeping my head down and plodding on. As most small business owners will tell you 2009 is a year to survive, not to prosper in.

The company that I ran until 2003 went into receivership last month, the longest standing employee having become a first time dad 2 months before. Life is cruel at times.

My cousin emigrated to the USA 2 years ago and became a real-estate agent, not great timing there either huh?

Heart-felt sympathy to everyone affected by this economic downturn, no-one is immune and it is a sh*tty, sh*tty thing.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Anneymouse said:


> If you get really stuck, and you have a spare room, you could consider getting a lodger. If you go to http://www.gumtree.co.uk you will see the nearest city to yourself, and advertise. A double room brings in at least £250. Don't get a student though, they are home too often using electricity and heating!


This may be am option, that has x-ed my mind already. Good thinking about the student!! Thanks


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A little spark of joy in this, I have still got my job, found out at lunch, so I am happy...

But I still do not feel like we are out of the woods for now!

Time for a beer!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

panderoo said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > panderoo said:
> ...


Ouch, that's a while then. I remember when they were running out of a shed, at least that's what they told me! I'm really sorry to hear that. I live in Grantham, just down the road, and the job situatuation for anything other than cleaners is dire!


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah it was in the old stables... when i started my frist job for them i was working out of a mud floored old stable building believe it or not, doing purchasing and dispatch of phones...

The situation in this area is terrible.. im sure others are similar, but with one of the lowest average incomes lincolnshire is going to be a difficult area to find alternative employment that is of any use to pay my mortgage with..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Did you invest in Voda shares over the years (it's been one of the great success stories of last 20 years) ?


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

no.. sadly not, i have some shares that mature in july that i had been given, but since i will finish in june they get to keep them.. nice gesture


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

well 2 weeks into my redundancy i have secured myself another job. thankfully and unbelievably im gettin a payrise. not by much but thanks God i can now keep the tt!!!
there are jobs out there its just harder to get them. good luck to all those looking for work. keep positive guys.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

King TT said:


> well 2 weeks into my redundancy i have secured myself another job. thankfully and unbelievably im gettin a payrise. not by much but thanks God i can now keep the tt!!!
> there are jobs out there its just harder to get them. good luck to all those looking for work. keep positive guys.


Soo good to here you got a job, and a payrise


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> King TT said:
> 
> 
> > well 2 weeks into my redundancy i have secured myself another job. thankfully and unbelievably im gettin a payrise. not by much but thanks God i can now keep the tt!!!
> ...


Soo good to cee you got spellin an gramar skils as well as been a modurater... :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > King TT said:
> ...


I am on a slow day today... , its the Scottish air its getting to me :lol:


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Well done KingTT!


----------



## Rich_h (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, having survived the first round of redundancies in January I was called into the MD's office at quitting time on Monday so that he could tell me not to bother coming in on Tuesday.
I am currently on Garden leave and I find out on Friday how much money I will get.
All I need now is a job!
I am being positive because I didn't really like the job and I am hoping that this is the push I needed to find something better.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

bad news mate. hope you fund something soon. best of luck


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Rich_h said:


> Well, having survived the first round of redundancies in January I was called into the MD's office at quitting time on Monday so that he could tell me not to bother coming in on Tuesday.
> I am currently on Garden leave and I find out on Friday how much money I will get.
> All I need now is a job!
> I am being positive because I didn't really like the job and I am hoping that this is the push I needed to find something better.


Fingers crossed for you mate.

And good on you for being positive.

King TT - congrats mate - good stuff!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Rich_h said:


> Well, having survived the first round of redundancies in January I was called into the MD's office at quitting time on Monday so that he could tell me not to bother coming in on Tuesday.
> I am currently on Garden leave and I find out on Friday how much money I will get.
> All I need now is a job!
> I am being positive because I didn't really like the job and I am hoping that this is the push I needed to find something better.


Good for you, with that attitude you won't take long to find something you really want.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I get to find out on 7th, if i will be getting the package and enjoying a spot of extra boating this season...


----------



## Wadesports (Apr 9, 2007)

People I feel for you all.

I got made redundant just over 18 months ago from ITV and what I would have described as the Carlsberg of jobs. 
I was well gutted after 4 years with them and the best times.

Have since set up own company specialising in large format banner advertising with Bluetooth technology. 
If any one is interested you can check out my web site: http://www.giant-media.co.uk

However with the current climate the way it is who the fook wants to spend 30k on building banner advertising! 
I have had to lay of staff, the most horrible thing in the world I have ever had to do. Its just myself and my business partner now running the show from our home offices.

I just hope things pick up or I'll be doing the recruitment agency thing. If any one is interested I have had some good and bad experience with recruitment agencies and the best have been the following for any one that is looking for a career change or in need of a new job quickly.

1. http://www.michaelpage.co.uk

2. http://www.pfj.co.uk/

If all goes tits up, I'm going sell up move the Chatsworth Estates in Manchester and befriend Frank Gallagher! "Make poverty history, cheaper drugs now"! lol


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I am already moving up there next week endless shagging, drinking no money worries one big party. Knowing my luck I will end up with Mimi and Goner ea  :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wadesports said:


> Have since set up own company specialising in large format banner advertising with Bluetooth technology.
> If any one is interested you can check out my web site: http://www.giant-media.co.uk


I'm really interested in what you do. Have bookmarked your site for a future look but in the meantime can you email a PDF or something about your company?

[email protected]

Cheers mate

rich


----------



## Wadesports (Apr 9, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Wadesports said:
> 
> 
> > Have since set up own company specialising in large format banner advertising with Bluetooth technology.
> ...


Will do!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> I get to find out on 7th, if i will be getting the package and enjoying a spot of extra boating this season...


Just got told. Time to move on then. :wink:

After nearly 12 years in same company, I am taking the package. Gardening leave from end of month should see me thru to end of July. Then who knows what? Looking forward to some time out, and bizarrely, i do have a garden to do up.

_Now where is that new GT3 brochure..._


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Gary, I hope it works out for you and well done for the positive attitude!
We may squeeze a quick coffee in B3 before the end of the month, if not all the best to you and yours.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

garyc said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I get to find out on 7th, if i will be getting the package and enjoying a spot of extra boating this season...
> ...


Back in the 91 recession I took a similar attitude. BIG mistake and it took me nearly 2 years to get a job and countless more to get back financially to where I was pre redundancy.

I only hope you dont fall into the same hole.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for concern Richard. I have been made redundant before in 1996, but that time with only one month's money. it took 4 months that time to find the right position. This time i have a better ££s good cushion to cover my bases, and do intend taking some time out before pushing on with work.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, good luck with it Gary.

Just keeping my fingers crossed that things continue to be OK here as the 'package' people are getting is the bare minimum.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words folks..it was possible disappearance of the full package that made me put my hand up and take it now.

But it is a positive. There is nothing wrong with change. One sure thing about all recessions is that they do end at some point. If not we are all doomed. I am lucky that I don't have do look for a job at all during remainder 2009, if I don't really want to. I will do some prospecting within my sector and contacts, but I am not going to get all into a sweat about it, and start hawking around job agencies (..some call them 'Headhunters' but they are all the same to me) plus waiting for the Sunday Times Sit Vac, just yet.

Time to kick back, relax and enjoy some time with family and friends. Time is the most valuable commodity that we have.

Last week I spoke to an ex-colleague that i hadnt seen for a while - who woke up one morn last year and found his wife dead beside him (brain haem). On Friday a close mates' brother died at 44 years of hepatitis and alchohol-related illness. I was with my own dad on Saturday, whose cancer is getting the better of him. These are the Big things.

Compared to those, all the doom and gloom about recession and redundancies etc seem less significant, and i think we all need to keep things in perspective sometimes.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Wise words


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

garyc said:


> Thanks for the kind words folks..it was possible disappearance of the full package that made me put my hand up and take it now.
> 
> But it is a positive. There is nothing wrong with change. One sure thing about all recessions is that they do end at some point. If not we are all doomed. I am lucky that I don't have do look for a job at all during remainder 2009, if I don't really want to. I will do some prospecting within my sector and contacts, but I am not going to get all into a sweat about it, and start hawking around job agencies (..some call them 'Headhunters' but they are all the same to me) plus waiting for the Sunday Times Sit Vac, just yet.
> 
> ...


It's refreshing to read something that looks at this recession from another perspective.

And you're right Gary, life and the fulfillment of it is vastly misunderstood in the world today.

cheers

rich


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Very wise words there...does make you stop and think that money is just paper at the end of the day. cheers for the slight reality check buddy, never does anyone any harm.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I should find out this month if my job is on the line. Loads of people have been laid of in my company, and a bunch more in my department are just waiting for it to happen.

I think I'm in a fairly good position, but who knows. But as you've said, there is no point worrying about these things. Change happens, it's your job after all, and there are more important things in life. Sometimes these things land you up somewhere better.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Time is the most valuable commodity that we have.
> 
> Last week I spoke to an ex-colleague that i hadnt seen for a while - who woke up one morn last year and found his wife dead beside him (brain haem). On Friday a close mates' brother died at 44 years of hepatitis and alchohol-related illness. I was with my own dad on Saturday, whose cancer is getting the better of him. These are the Big things.
> 
> Compared to those, all the doom and gloom about recession and redundancies etc seem less significant, and i think we all need to keep things in perspective sometimes.


I couldn't agree more, Gary!!

Sorry to hear about your dad's deteriorating health and about your friends. 

It is true that time for relationships is much more valuable than anything else in this world!! I don't need to mention my own mum dieing not too long ago but a good friend has lost 3 of his closest relatives since December last year. That is bad and things to think about  Not the fact that some of us may have to tighten our belts a bit


----------



## Amit Anand (Apr 8, 2008)

Guys, get redundancy insurance, im covered and will still keep my car if i get the boot and pay the mortgage plus bills...52 quid p/m is a worth while investment.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Any idea what kind of salary is covered or saray cap etc? Thanks


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Very wise words there...does make you stop and think that money is just paper at the end of the day. cheers for the slight reality check buddy, never does anyone any harm.


As long as you have enough in the bank, sadly not everyone is in the same possition as Gary :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Congratulations Gary, and welcome to life after HP - I'm a fan


----------

